# Favourite YouTube Lessons/Instructors



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

An earlier thread about self-instruction got me thinking about this...I use YouTube extensively to learn all I can about riffs, technique, theory etc. I have what I think are some pretty decent "subscriptions" marked down that I refer to often. Here are a few of them (in no particular order):

http://www.youtube.com/user/Berkleemusic
Quite a wide range of instruction from guitar lessons to using various computer software programs for recording/editing.

http://www.youtube.com/user/beefcakejcc
Lots of nice, very short clips that deal with one specific topic. Easy to grasp and great if you're just looking for a quick little something that you maybe haven't tried before.

http://www.youtube.com/user/JustinSandercoeSongs
I like Justin's teaching style - pretty relaxed and easy to follow. On this channel, he teaches songs as opposed to riffs or technique (he also has another channel where he deals with those topics).

http://www.youtube.com/user/mastertheguitar
Great fun if you just want to learn a quick riff from a popular song - he'll have you playing it in no time. I also like his Scottish accent.

http://www.youtube.com/user/classicrockriffs
Another "riff" based channel with some popular songs. Doesn't always go through it slowly but good if you're able to catch on to something by watching someone else play.

http://www.youtube.com/user/riffoftheweek
Dave Weiner plays in Steve Vai's band and offers a whole whack of information on theory and technique. Some very interesting stuff there with regards to songwriting, practicing and just "music" in general (including behind the scenes video of life on the road with Vai). I like his teaching style - it makes sense to me for some odd reason.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DiscoverGuitarOnline
Yet another riff based channel (can you tell I like the quick "riff fix") - especially good for learning popular solos and some of the vids show tab as well.

http://www.youtube.com/user/kentcarlevi
Not so much lesson based but great if you like to watch a really talented player rip through some cool songs. Unique angle from a camera mounted somewhere on the headstock (I assume) gives a pretty good look at what's going on. I also love his MusicMan Axis guitar and now I want one (or a Peavey Wolfgang).

And finally, here's my little area where you can click on my "Subscriptions" to see these and a few others. Plus you can look in my "Favourites" and probably get a pretty good idea of the type of music I like:

http://www.youtube.com/user/1PUTTZ:rockon:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Good idea. I wonder if we can get something like this stickied to the top and have anyone post in this thread to add?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I use YouTube alot as well. Although I can't remember who I have on my Favorites. Most of the songs that I can play well I've learned from YouTube "instruction."


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

The most useful thing I've found lately is StevieSnacks - "the Five Essential Blues Boxes for Guitar" are, well, essential.


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Its not Youtube, but http://vanderbilly.com/ is pretty cool if you want to learn songs (and they have a bit of technique/theory oriented lessons as well). You have to sign up to see them, but its free (and don't worry, you wont get a bunch of junk mail, at least I haven't noticed any since I signed up, only their daily newsletter if you sign up for it). They don't have tabs, but its generally easy to follow (if its an easy/very popular song, they tend to go through it slower; if its a harder one, they generally go a bit faster, but I guess you're expected to be able to follow if you've advanced enough to play it). Also, not having tabs might be a good thing, as it makes you use your ears more, if you don't want to go back over the vid 50 times to SEE exactly which note to play. You can also request for lessons in the forum... and there are new ones uploaded everyday.


----------



## wkriski (Nov 18, 2008)

*other youtube lessons*

I've done a lot of free lessons at www.youtube.com/user/wkriski and many other videos sites

People seem to like them - mostly heavier stuff like pinch harmonics, creating metal riffs, and others like arpeggios, chord tone soloing, basic chords.

But I have a much more structured approach, better quality videos and a series of courses on lead guitar at my new site.


----------

